# Kahr CW9 modification.



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Has anyone here modified the followers on Kahr CW9 mags? The top round nose dives if you push down on it and stays angled down. I have seen where people wrap a pencil in sand paper and sand down the hump in the mag follower. If anyone has done this what was the result?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

600 grit sandpaper on a foam cone is better. I did it in a pa-63, and it solved that problem.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> 600 grit sandpaper on a foam cone is better. I did it in a pa-63, and it solved that problem.


Thanks man. Im considering doing this. Ive had no problems with ball ammo but sometimes it hung up on Golden Saber. I had some laying around. I generally shoot Speer Gold Dot 9mm. I need to shoot some of that in the gun and see how it feeds. Just got it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> Thanks man. Im considering doing this. Ive had no problems with ball ammo but sometimes it hung up on Golden Saber. I had some laying around. I generally shoot Speer Gold Dot 9mm. I need to shoot some of that in the gun and see how it feeds. Just got it.


I shoot Speer Gold Dpt 124 gr +P in the CW9, never an issue.
Even 125 gr LRN feed well.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Keith, if you do sand the follower, don't take too much material off. The followers in those mags are weak to begin with. I've had to replace two cracked ones with my older PM9. Fortunately, when they do crack, they don't cause malfunctions, and are cheap to replace. (I've read someone is making all metal replacements now, haven't tried one yet.)

And no, I haven't tried your mod. I haven't found the nose diving to be a problem.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Wife's CW9 did that occasionally but it runs and loads like a sewing machine now.


----------



## rereygrifany (May 20, 2016)

jim-henscheli said:


> 600 grit sandpaper on a foam cone is better. I did it in a pa-63, and it solved that problem.


interesting post.took notice


----------

